# Best way to get rid of a Bacteria Bloom?



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Whats the best and cheapest way to clear up my bacteria bloom (milky cloudiness)

ive cut down on the pellets and have been doing more water changes.

anything else i can do?


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Once you get your feeding/water changes/filtration all in line for the size tank and fish load, the problem will go away. What size tank filters and fish?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

70 gallon, aqua clear 500 and a fluval 404. 6 red bellies between 3-4"

water change every 5 days.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> 70 gallon, aqua clear 500 and a fluval 404. 6 red bellies between 3-4"
> 
> water change every 5 days.
> [snapback]1184229[/snapback]​


I personally would suggest smaller more frequent water changes, and the removal of leftover foods 15 minutes after feeding if you are not already doing so.

25% twice a week would do great as far as water is concerned.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

k, ill do one today. ill post back in a week. let u know how its going


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Phosphate remover will reomove the bloom...


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

oh, go get some dirty filters or water and put it in. it will clear it in no time, thats what i did and it worked like a charm! cuz the main thing is that the bad bacteria is over running the place, if u add more good bacteria, it will even the score.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> oh, go get some dirty filters or water and put it in. it will clear it in no time, thats what i did and it worked like a charm! cuz the main thing is that the bad bacteria is over running the place, if u add more good bacteria, it will even the score.
> [snapback]1184805[/snapback]​


Beneficial bacteria is not free floating. Water from an established tank is pretty much worthless.



shocker45 said:


> k, ill do one today. ill post back in a week. let u know how its going
> [snapback]1184721[/snapback]​


I would do more then 1 a week for now on. You need to keep your nitrates below 40 ppm, and clean up real well after feedings. 25% twice a week should be a good start, and adjust it accordingly after you get everything in check.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

dont do any water changes and let nature take its course. the more you fuss with the ater the longer it takes for the bloom to settle


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong here but bacteria blooms that big should only happen once when you are 1st setting up and you are supposed to let it run its course so the bacteria can find things to live on and in. If you continually get these big blooms you have an overcrowded tank with not enough filtration.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

im running a 70 gallon with an ac500 and a fluval 404,

i definatly have enough filtration. i have 6 3-4" reds


----------

